# rear brake adjustment



## bigdaddybf (Nov 16, 2009)

anyone know of a video or anything else to help me adjust my back brake(06 brute 750). my hand cable is very tight and not releasing the brake properly. I messed with it and can't seem to get it right. doesn't seem to be binding on anything. i have the manual but it desn't help that much.


----------



## bigdaddybf (Nov 16, 2009)

disregard- cable needed lubed and return spring on rear diff. was missing


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Glad you got it....


----------

